# Bands



## Storm

I have a question about bands for all of you. If a guys hunts in Canada, ND, or SD are they more likely to shoot banded ducks than a guy who lives in states south of there? I realize the number shot each years is the most important element, but lets say a guy in ND shoots 100 mallards a year, and then a guy in Oklahoma shoots 100 mallards a year, does the guy in ND have a greater chance of getting a band?

My opinion is the the guy in ND will have a greater chance since most of the banded ducks are in that area. I shoot anywhere from 10-30 mallards a year and have been hunting for 10 plus years and have only shot one banded duck. Ironically it was the first mallard I ever shot.


----------



## mike.

it depends on where they band them.. of course you will get more if you are around the place that they band them.. for example i have a good chance of getting a banded goose since i live in the town kingsville where jack miners is.. this is a place where thousands of geese land and they band them there. so i have a good chance, but its still rare.. it all depends on luck


----------



## Horker23

They still band with miner bands?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Our group hunts an area with a high concetration of banded locals. If you get on the X with alot of local geese your going to get some bling. No big deal anymore, but is a nice bonus. As far ducks go 4 years ago was a good year for duck bands. Now we are 0 for about 1200. :******:

IMO luck has to be on your side.


----------



## mike.

ya im pretty sure they still band them at miners, my buddy has got a few 06 canads miner bands


----------



## averyghg

Yeah i also agree that luck is plays a big role!!!! My hunting party is about as hardocre as you can get, hunting every weekend from early goose to mid december. We hunt from as far east you can go all the way to bismarck. We always shoot our limits and have shot a crap pile of birds every year. We average 1 band a year, and its always the same guy that gets them!!!! son of beetch!! thanks jeremy :******:


----------



## AdamFisk

Avery you are wrong.......two guys, Jeremy and Gordy


----------



## Storm

With each passing year that I don't get a band it amazes me that the first mallard I ever shot was banded. I was 15 years old and was road hunting for pheasants in western Kansas with an 870 wingmaster 20 guage (6 shot). I drove by a field that has a small pond in the middle of a wheat field. I spotted some bigger ducks located at the far end of the pond away from the road. So I decided to try and sneak them. I had little cover to hide behind so I belly crawled for a half mile. Yes, I was young and dumb. So I crawl to within 60 yards and realize that I can't get any closer. There is no way I am going to be able to bring a duck down this far away so I stand up and take a pot shot at a group of ducks. To my amazement I hit one in the wing and he falls. I run over to get him and can't believe I shot my first greenhead mallard. I'm so excited that I shot my first big duck that I don't even notice that he is banded. I go home show my dad and start cleaning him. It wasn't until then that I notice he was banded. I sent the number off in the snail mail and found out weeks later that he was banded in Canada. This is the only banded duck that I have ever gotten in all these years.


----------



## averyghg

Fisk, if im not mistaken you got a neckcollar!!!! son of beetch!! :******:


----------



## mike.

ive seen 14 neck collars this year.. to bad i couldnt shoot them where they were since they were in the jack minor feild which is off limits


----------



## averyghg

wow im glad i havent seen anything like that, that would kill me to see all those neck collars and know i don't even have a shot at them


----------



## mike.

ya it sucked lol, im going to just park next to that place, and bring my call to practice. it'll be good since i can just listen to them while they feed


----------



## Phil The Thrill

what state is the jack miner sancuary (sp) in?


----------



## dvegas

Hey Mike you wouldn't by chance be interested in trading hunts some time would you. I would do anything for a decent chance at a miner band. I could put you on some central Illinois geese or deer...we have really really big deer here :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Phil The Thrill said:


> what state is the jack miner sancuary (sp) in?


It is actually in Kingsville Ontario. Here is the link to their website.

http://www.jackminer.com/

There is some good stuff on that site!


----------



## Triple B

averyghg said:


> Yeah i also agree that luck is plays a big role!!!! My hunting party is about as hardocre as you can get, hunting every weekend from early goose to mid december. We hunt from as far east you can go all the way to bismarck. We always shoot our limits and have shot a crap pile of birds every year. We average 1 band a year, and its always the same guy that gets them!!!! son of beetch!! thanks jeremy :ticked:


you guys just pick the wrong birds to shoot at!! and there is alot of skill involved!! I can pick out a banded duck at 600 yds! :beer:


----------



## averyghg

yeah you're so good at picking out birds that the swan your holding i shot!!!


----------



## PJ

The answer to the original question is that guys in the South shoot more banded birds than in the North. Why? Because birds banded across the North and in Canada all winter in higher concentrations in the South. ie I guy in Mississippi has a chance of shooting a band from Canada, MN, ND, SD, East coast, West coast, etc.
Where as someone in Nodak only really has a good chance of shooting a banded bird from Nodak or Canada. Of course there is exceptions to the rule. North Dakota is a terrible place to stack the laynard.


----------



## Storm

PJ said:


> The answer to the original question is that guys in the South shoot more banded birds than in the North. Why? Because birds banded across the North and in Canada all winter in higher concentrations in the South. ie I guy in Mississippi has a chance of shooting a band from Canada, MN, ND, SD, East coast, West coast, etc.
> Where as someone in Nodak only really has a good chance of shooting a banded bird from Nodak or Canada. Of course there is exceptions to the rule. North Dakota is a terrible place to stack the laynard.[/quote
> 
> Makes sense to me. Nebraska isn't probably any better than the Dakotas for getting bands.


----------



## Texas slayer

:******:


----------



## justund223

what are the limits??


----------



## averyghg

its getting pretty deep in here


----------



## Storm

Texas slayer said:


> I hunt with a guy in oklahoma in the winter months that is freakin hardcore. we hunt in a river on the northwest side of ok. We shoot so many bands you wouldnt believe it. This weekend we killed a total of seven bands in two hunts. On the first day we killed 71 greenheads and 52 on the next. We have not been more than two times without killin a band. Pretty unbelievable. Dont worry about askin me where this place is because there is no way on it. Fred Zinc and Phil Robertson have been beggin us to come but it is off limits to anyone else. :beer:


B.S.


----------



## Texas slayer

thats funny that you dont believe me cause your foolin yourself. Everything i said is drop dead true. The limits are five a piece but we had a lot of people. There was absolutely not one thing that was untrue in that paragraph. Believe it or not, its the truth. This is my first year huntin with this guy and i didnt believe it either. Good huntin. :beer:


----------



## bandman

Texas slayer said:


> I hunt with a guy in oklahoma in the winter months that is freakin hardcore. we hunt in a river on the northwest side of ok. We shoot so many bands you wouldnt believe it. This weekend we killed a total of seven bands in two hunts. On the first day we killed 71 greenheads and 52 on the next. We have not been more than two times without killin a band. Pretty unbelievable. Dont worry about askin me where this place is because there is no way on it. Fred Zinc and Phil Robertson have been beggin us to come but it is off limits to anyone else. :beer:


"if you want people to believe you on this site, at least get "Fred Zink's" name right for the love of god!!" :eyeroll:


----------



## Texas slayer

:lol:


----------



## nickwesterholm

texas slayer. if you have so many bands in all your hunts lets see some pictures of these famous hunts. also fred zink is one of the most known goose hunters in the world. if he wants to hunt somewhere, he'll hunt there. i don't think he's in desperate need to hunt on your land. i've met guys from the avery and zink calls pro-staff and they said fred is so talented all he needs to be is w/ in an ear shot of the geese you are hunting and he'll shoot them before you. and last i'm pretty sure fred has shot more bands than you'll ever see in your life. no need to lie on a site based in state you've never been in. we aren't trying to start a competition here to see who has the most bands. this is just friendly discussion. no one cares about the stories you can fabricate. would you believe me if i said tim grounds calls me and asks me if he can come and hunt w/ me? i know i wouldn't believe anyone i know if they said that.


----------



## Storm

Texas slayer said:


> I hunt with a guy in oklahoma in the winter months that is freakin hardcore. we hunt in a river on the northwest side of ok. We shoot so many bands you wouldnt believe it. This weekend we killed a total of seven bands in two hunts. On the first day we killed 71 greenheads and 52 on the next. We have not been more than two times without killin a band. Pretty unbelievable. Dont worry about askin me where this place is because there is no way on it. Fred Zinc and Phil Robertson have been beggin us to come but it is off limits to anyone else. :beer:


The only way I believe this story minus the Fred Zink and Phil Robertson part, is if you have pin raised Mallards that you banded yourself. Then one guy goes out and throws a duck up in the air and the other guys shoots it. Then I might believe it. But there is no way you guys are shooting banded ducks every day of the season. Heck most guys are lucky to shoot one band in their lifetime.


----------



## Texas slayer

yall are so damn ignorant. For one these mallards are not pen raised. They are wild as they can be and i didnt fabricate my stories. And yes Fred Zink is begging to get on this place but the landowner will not allow any kind of footage. Same way with Phil Robertson. Again you dont believe me but it is nothing but the truth. I never ment for this to grow out of proportion but yall made it. I simply told the facts and you disagreed. Take it as you want.


----------



## Texas slayer

And these people that i hunt with also are very well respected by Fred Zink. I know i dont have as many bands as Fred Zink but i guarentee you that the guy i hunt with does. If somebody would tell me how to post pictures i will show all the bands that this guy has.


----------



## Bagman

Apparently "yall" have never MET or DEALT with one of these yayhoos from Texas before! 99% of their claims are normally exaggerated TIMES TEN. Anytime they open their mouth (or keyboard) you may as well reach for your :bs: flag!!


----------



## Texas slayer




----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Wow, what a bunch of name dropping, grade schoolers. :lol:


----------



## Green head down

nickwesterholm and Freddie siting in a tree. He is so talented that he can call geese all the way from canada. they are not migrating they are coming to his calling.

Yes he is a good caller and hunter. but I am sure that he has his off days as well, every goose hunter does no matter who you are. The videos just don't show the off days.

Some people think any thing he touches turns to gold :eyeroll:


----------



## Texas slayer

what does that mean?


----------



## bandman

ok, its not that i don't believe you b/c anyone and their dog could go out and shoot that many birds if they're in the right spot. (and of course if they know what they're doing and have the right setup.) if you got that many bands, thats pretty impressive. bands come a he!! of a lot easier in different parts of the country. 
the only reason youre getting so many negative responses is the way you presented you're original story. it just sounds cocky to people. if you woulda presented it in a more accepting manner it would be more believable and people would be congratulating you, i'm sure of it. and one more thing, learn how to post pictures before you talk such a big game. do that and you won't have to worry about people believing you again and callin you a liar.


----------



## Texas slayer

Im truly sorry if i sounded cocky. I was just trying to tell a story but it may have sounded bad. I apologize to anyone who took it harshly


----------



## Storm

Texas slayer said:


> I hunt with a guy in oklahoma in the winter months that is freakin hardcore. we hunt in a river on the northwest side of ok. We shoot so many bands you wouldnt believe it. This weekend we killed a total of seven bands in two hunts. On the first day we killed 71 greenheads and 52 on the next. We have not been more than two times without killin a band. Pretty unbelievable. Dont worry about askin me where this place is because there is no way on it. Fred Zinc and Phil Robertson have been beggin us to come but it is off limits to anyone else. :beer:


Remember everythings bigger in TEXAS.......including the stories.


----------



## Texas slayer

Thanks Storm for keeping the argument going. :roll: Does that mean everything is smaller in Nebraska? :beer:


----------



## justund223

Texas slayer said:


> Dont worry about askin me where this place is because there is no way on it. Fred Zinc and Phil Robertson have been beggin us to come but it is off limits to anyone else.


Then he says.....



Texas slayer said:


> The limits are five a piece but we had a lot of people. There was absolutely not one thing that was untrue in that paragraph. Believe it or not, its the truth.


If this is spot is so sacred that Zink and Robertson are not allowed to hunt than why does this "guy" let 15 other hunters hunt with him. 71 / 5 =14.2 hunters?

Man there is so many disgusting things in your post and you wonder why people questioned it, especially on site where most of us are trying to be ethical, responsible sportsman. I am done with this topic now and I believe Bandman said just about everything welse i was thinking.
:eyeroll:


----------



## Texas slayer

Because the landowner did not want any footage is why they cant come on.


----------



## Texas slayer

what did i say that was unethical?


----------



## averyghg

quick question, are those birds locally banded or are they banded from different parts of the US and/or canada eh?


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Do you have a digital camera? If you do you can use either photobucket.com or imageshack.com to post your photos. If you need any more help on posting photos put in a search for "posting photos" or " posting pics" or something similar to that. I'd like to see all of these bands...


----------



## Texas slayer

They are banded from everywhere and i will try to get those pictures posted as soon as possible. My numbers were wrong on the bands though. We actually killed five bands which one was a 100 dollar reward band. sorry about that.


----------



## roostbuster

Texas slayer said:


> They are banded from everywhere and i will try to get those pictures posted as soon as possible. My numbers were wrong on the bands though. We actually killed five bands which one was a 100 dollar reward band. sorry about that.


how do you forget that? seems like it was the focal point to the hunt, just not something that you forget, are you sure you shot 71 birds too?.


----------



## Storm

Texas slayer said:


> They are banded from everywhere and i will try to get those pictures posted as soon as possible. My numbers were wrong on the bands though. We actually killed five bands which one was a 100 dollar reward band. sorry about that.


The Texas story is starting to shrink.........

Maybe the guy who wanted to hunt was named Fred Zinc and not Fred Zink. I gurantee you if Fred Zink asked the land owner if he could shoot a film and pay them several thousands of dollars to do it, he would allow it. Especially if he lets 14.2 hunters hunt the spot. :beer:


----------



## dakota31400

I've been hunting waterfowl since 1969 in both Florida and North Dakota. To date, I have not shot a banded duck. :eyeroll:


----------



## Texas slayer

O my Gosh storm. now im getting ******. It was freakin FRED ZINK himself and the landowner is a rich man. He does not want Freds money and he DOES NOT WANT ANY FOOTAGE. DONT ASK ME WHY BUT THATS JUST WHAT HE WANTS. THE GUY I HUNT WITH IS GOOD FRIENDS WITH FRED ZINK AND THEY KNOW EACH OTHER WELL. SO QUIT QUESTIONING WHAT I AM SAYING DAMNIT. UR GETTING ON MY LAST NERVE. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Texas slayer

AND WHY THE HELL DOES IT MATTER HOW MANY HUNTERS ARE ON THERE. MAYBE WE TOOK SOME FAMILY AND FRIENDS. AGAIN THE LANDOWNER SAID NO FOOTAGE NO FOOTAGE NO FOOTAGE FOR THE LAST DAMN TIME. :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Storm

Texas slayer said:


> AND WHY THE HELL DOES IT MATTER HOW MANY HUNTERS ARE ON THERE. MAYBE WE TOOK SOME FAMILY AND FRIENDS. AGAIN THE LANDOWNER SAID NO FOOTAGE NO FOOTAGE NO FOOTAGE FOR THE LAST DAMN TIME. :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


Calm down Bubba.....your gonna have a heart attack, then there will only be 13.2 hunters to shoot all them banded ducks.


----------



## justund223

its been said a dozen times.... if you want people to believe your fish tales than post pictures. Plus if it is true than why get ****** off? Please post pictures... send them to justund223[email protected] and i'll post em.


----------



## USSapper

Texas slayer said:


> AND WHY THE HELL DOES IT MATTER HOW MANY HUNTERS ARE ON THERE. MAYBE WE TOOK SOME FAMILY AND FRIENDS. AGAIN THE LANDOWNER SAID NO FOOTAGE NO FOOTAGE NO FOOTAGE FOR THE LAST DAMN TIME. :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


This just doesnt make any sense to me when i look back at your original post that u deleted. Nobody else can get on it but the landowner seems to allow you and your entire family on the land??.....at one time?


----------



## goosebusters

I guarantee the Z-unit doesn't film every hunt they are on. If they do then they really don't get out that much. If you think about a 24-7 video they actually only show 7 or 8 hunts most of which are from canada. They usually only have maybe 1 duck hunt in the states and that is usually a flooded timber hunt in Arkansas. I'm sure Fred Zink could go down there and just have a good hunt without filming. I'm actually just going to email him and see if there is really such a place.


----------



## goosebusters

O and this is how you post pictures of real bands
[siteimg]4979[/siteimg]


----------



## nboreen

:beer:


----------



## Texas slayer

Cant wait till do you do ask him.


----------



## goosebusters

Alright I emailed zink calls and Clay Hudnall responded back. This is exactly what he said,

Jim,

We have never hunted Oklahoma and have never even been invited out there to my knowledge. I hope this helps you out.

Clay


----------



## proagr465

The one on the left is a Jack Miner band! 6 duck bands killed this year. Come on Texas man post up, I am interested to see this 71 duck day also.

[siteimg]6313[/siteimg]


----------



## Triple B

not to jack this thread, but whats with the rust color on many of the canada bands i've seen from members of this site, guessing its from the iron in the soil, but up north our bands are pretty clean, just curious?


----------



## Goose Guy350

I think a lot of the discoloring is from tannins (sp?) in the water that eventually stain the aluminum. I've got one band that is extremely stained and my dad's band is pretty bright, both birds shot in the same field, one year apart and originally banded in the same state but must have summered in very different places.


----------



## Jungda99

I also have some bands that are really dirty and some are spotless. I havn't been able to figure it out either.


----------



## Texas slayer

Well duh. We havent invited them. They want to get on there and film but they cant. Ask them if Dallas Pontious rings a bell. Hes the guide.


----------



## Old Hunter

Not sure why you guys are ripping on Texas slayer so bad ? You have nothing to prove that his satements are not true.71 duck day I could do it by myself if I wanted to(wouldnt want to). Big name hot dogs are always looking for super shoots to film. They would go anywhere they could to film the big bang.. 10 years ago a friend of mine got 3 bands in one day. slayer I'll be coming next fall save me a spot.


----------



## CDK

I'd have to agree with old hunter, is this likely, NO, is it possible, YES. I don't know what the tresspass laws are down there but you stated it was a river, in most states anyone with a boat blind could most likely get in on it, maybe your laws are different. If its true I'm green with envy.


----------



## daley_smith4

I dont know how u guys can side with this guy he is one of the most obnoxious guys I have ever heard


----------



## Old Hunter

The original topic was bands so I'll give my opinion like it or not.After 50 years of waterfowling I have 1 band on my lanyard. It was given to me by Maverick,Chris Hustad,Madison,andPJ.I wear it because of the fact that it represents 1/2 century of hunting and it was a gift from friends. It is most probably the only band that I will ever wear. I have shot a couple and been in the field with hunting partys when there have been several shot but never had the urge to cover my lanyard with them.I prefer to see them go to a youngster or someone who has none. My wife has a lot of nice jewlery but she doesnt wear all at one time. If she did I would tell her she looks like a New Orleans hooker. When I see a guy covered in bands my first impression is "This guy wears his ego around his neck. I can understand having a couple of special bands on your lanyard but when the object is to cover your self with them its all about wanting to look like a big shot hunter.


----------



## goosebusters

The only reason I made such a fuss about this whole story is because this story seems like one of those third graders telling their friends about how him and his dad caught 14 ten pound bass in one day, afterwords they shot 2 identical 225 point non-typicals at 300 yards with their bow, then while they were field dressing them, 300,000 snows landed in the quarter section cornfield they were in. They of course shot them all with 3 shots a piece and all of them were banded.


----------

